# LeaT's GFX



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Just felt like sharing the signature I did a couple of days ago because I think it's the best that I've ever done:










For more of my art, you can check out my DA page: http://leatelamon.deviantart.com/


----------



## LarinLazet (Aug 4, 2012)

Quite nice. I'm not a big Final Fantasy fan, but I love the way you put this signature together. I love the texture. However, I have a small critique if you don't mind it. The font seems wrong for the feel of the piece, and competes for attention with Cloud (I believe that's his name). Maybe the effect of the text could be more subtle?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

LarinLazet said:


> Quite nice. I'm not a big Final Fantasy fan, but I love the way you put this signature together. I love the texture. However, I have a small critique if you don't mind it. The font seems wrong for the feel of the piece, and competes for attention with Cloud (I believe that's his name). Maybe the effect of the text could be more subtle?


I looked at various italics styled fonts but it was pretty much the only one that made sense. When I reduced the effects of the text and blended it more into the background people complained it was hard to read


----------



## LarinLazet (Aug 4, 2012)

LeaT said:


> I looked at various italics styled fonts but it was pretty much the only one that made sense. When I reduced the effects of the text and blended it more into the background people complained it was hard to read


Hmmm... What kind of effects did you use on the font?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

LarinLazet said:


> Hmmm... What kind of effects did you use on the font?


Mostly blender and blur effects on various layers.


----------



## LarinLazet (Aug 4, 2012)

@LeaT
I thought about it for a while and came to somewhat of a conclusion. The font isn't a uniform color. The beginning letters are quite light, while the other parts are a bit dark, almost black in some places. It throws the overall image off balance because there's actually very little dark parts in the rest of the signature. Dodging the mid-tones in the the dark parts of the font would help even it out, while maintaining the readability and effect of the text.

I hope I'm not being a bother. I think I went a bit overboard again. ^^;


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

LarinLazet said:


> @_LeaT_
> I thought about it for a while and came to somewhat of a conclusion. The font isn't a uniform color. The beginning letters are quite light, while the other parts are a bit dark, almost black in some places. It throws the overall image off balance because there's actually very little dark parts in the rest of the signature. Dodging the mid-tones in the the dark parts of the font would help even it out, while maintaining the readability and effect of the text.
> 
> I hope I'm not being a bother. I think I went a bit overboard again. ^^;


It is a uniform color but I use several layers that are blurred and the primary layer blends into the background. If you remove the dark parts of the font, the text will lack depth and thus also actually look less polished and overall the result will actually look worse.


----------



## LarinLazet (Aug 4, 2012)

@LeaT

Not removed completely. Just lightened enough to remove the pure black. It should still retain it's depth and deep color. Also, I meant shadows, not mid-tones; I didn't double check what I wrote.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

LarinLazet said:


> @_LeaT_
> 
> Not removed completely. Just lightened enough to remove the pure black. It should still retain it's depth and deep color. Also, I meant shadows, not mid-tones; I didn't double check what I wrote.


All right, then I understand. It is actually on top of a white layer though.


----------



## LarinLazet (Aug 4, 2012)

LeaT said:


> All right, then I understand. It is actually on top of a white layer though.


And now I'm confused. ^^;


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

LarinLazet said:


> And now I'm confused. ^^;


What I mean is that I put some white color on top of another layer, smeared it out a little and reduced the opacity to lighten it up.


----------



## LarinLazet (Aug 4, 2012)

@LeaT; Aaah. I see. If you do follow my advice, rather than dodging it in between layers, I'd just do so after flattening. It sounds like you have too many layers to do it in between.


----------

